# Let's see your lawn fail pics - heres mine



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Apparently it was too wet but I wanted to bag the leaves and pine needles for yearly pickup. Didn't work out too well.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Burned my lawn with a miscalculation of Sprays. Took a month to heal.


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Still the greenest in a town


----------



## mylawn (Nov 30, 2019)

Photo below taken 11/23/2019


And today :x


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Mine is a mess right now. To start I accidentally cut it WAY too low while picking up leaves. It's already in a state of disrepair from me not talking care of it this year. Also, a few weeks ago I cut down a giant maple tree in the front and just had the stump ground down. I still have a lot of roots to dig up that are running through the yard. 
I'll try to get pictures tomorrow.

Luckily this Zoysia is pretty resilient stuff, hopefully it'll bounce back.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Winning Colors Tall Fescue.. ProPeat 11-11-11 fertilizer looking great for December!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I think people are reading the title as FALL instead of FAIL lol


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> I think people are reading the title as FALL instead of FAIL lol


I did ... lol


----------



## Kissfromnick (Mar 25, 2019)

Same here i read correctly after post pictures  getting older eyes is not that good anymore :shock:


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> I think people are reading the title as FALL instead of FAIL lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Let's turn this in to a positive lol let's make it a fall yard thread lol


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Haha. Living in the UPSIDE down. Lol


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

lol !!!! I was thinking, where's the fail in that photo, that makes sense.


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

Failed a new construction seed in late April of last year. Had no real clue what I was doing. Ended up washing away after the torrential rains we had for weeks straight after I put seed down  Ended up with a lawn full of insane weeds up until I started the reno in Sept.

Then I found you guys :ugeek:

Just last week:


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@npompei Very nice recovery! Spring renos are terrible. As you learned (didn't look like you had a choice), it is almost always better to keep whatever is there until the fall to reno.


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

bernstem said:


> @npompei Very nice recovery! Spring renos are terrible. As you learned (didn't look like you had a choice), it is almost always better to keep whatever is there until the fall to reno.


Thanks @bernstem ! Yeah I just wanted a yard for the kids, dog, etc. It was obviously all just mud/dirt so I needed to do something but yeah that wasn't fun ha


----------

